# Simon's Cat



## turmeric (Dec 22, 2008)

This is an hysterical video - animated cartoon. I apologize in advance if there's bad language; the sound on my computer doesn't work, so I don't know, but it was sent to me by someone from church, so let's hope...anyway you don't need sound to get the humor.

[video=youtube;4rb8aOzy9t4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rb8aOzy9t4&feature=channel_page[/video]


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 22, 2008)

turmeric said:


> This is an hysterical video - animated cartoon. I apologize in advance if there's bad language; the sound on my computer doesn't work, so I don't know, but it was sent to me by someone from church, so let's hope...anyway you don't need sound to get the humor.
> 
> Simon's Cat



Don't worry, only those who know meow would know if there is bad language


----------



## Augusta (Dec 22, 2008)

There's a bunch of them and they are all funny. Especially if you have a cat like that.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think cats are proof of alien life


----------



## Galatians220 (Dec 22, 2008)

Augusta said:


> There's a bunch of them and they are all funny. Especially if you have a cat like that.


 
Yep! And every kitten born has a streak of "that" in him/her, right? I've owned 5 cats total (not all at once) - and they were/are all recognizable in that cartoon... 

Just about every cat is cute - and every one is nuts.  That's what I like about them.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't get over the animation: look how the cat's tail lashes when he jumps on the doorhandle. And the human, wanting him to hurry up and come in.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 22, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> > There's a bunch of them and they are all funny. Especially if you have a cat like that.
> ...



Yes, we have two news cats that we got over the summer as kittens. They are a barrel of laughs and when they are hungry they let you know. One is a meower and the other one is more demonstrative, hubby calls him a slut.  He gets lots of petting and claws you plenty and purrs tons in return. 

Needless to say they sleep in the garage. Watch 'Cat Man Do' above to see why.


----------

